# just made my own stripping basket



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Cost a whole $2.50! I already had bungee cords, weed eater line, & glue here. I might get some crazy looks from people, but for $2.50 I had to try it before I spend several times more than that buying one. I'm going to try it out Thurs morning & will let everyone know how it does. I'm going to drill a few larger holes on the bottomfor water drains before I take it out. I thought about cutting out a small section off the top of one of the sidesso I can set the reel in the basket& have a place that cradles the rod so it won'tmove around in it....any other suggestions?


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

I've been thinking about the same thing, just been to lazy to do it. 

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

I would think it will work just as good--if not better--than one that costs big $$$---let us know--BT66


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats funny I made one almost identical to that right down to the color of the bungee strap a few months ago. Did some research on the net and saw a video of a guy making one. Used it once on the beach and found it to get in the way mainly because it doesnt ride on the hip very well and rides up. Another problem I have had is it always wants to flip up on me. Need to find a way to strap it down from the bottom also. I only used it once though and never had a chance to get back out and try it again. Dont really use one in the boat. I have a problem with making fishing gadgets all the time only to use them a handful of times even if they work well. Need to spend more time on the water.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Give you any ideas?



> *Russian (7/31/2009)*I have a problem with making fishing gadgets all the time only to use them a handful of times even if they work well.


Do you think that every time someone designed a fishing or hunting potential product it came out the first time?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

what is it for? Im guessing here ,but I guess it is for pulling line in surf to keep itin one place?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

what is it for? Im guessing here ,but I guess it is for pulling line in surf to keep itin one place?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Brandy (7/31/2009)*what is it for? Im guessing here ,but I guess it is for pulling line in surf to keep itin one place?


Yes in the basket.









This reel has a automatic retrieve and a basket isn't needed...easy to use in close quarters, and small fish. Fish that won't make or dolong runs. It has a spring that will get as tight as a guitar string and the line will snap. 










This is a manual used otherwise. Fly line with plenty of backing...where you hope you WILL hook something that WILL make a run.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

No. I guess I meant I have a problem with spending more time purchasing and developing rigs, gadgets, etc... then I actually do fishing. Im probably preachin to the choir though.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I used it a couple of days ago & it worked fine for me. I haven't used a commercial basket, so I don't know how much better they work/fit.....but for $2.50 I couldn't be happier. :letsdrink


----------

